# Does anyone else seem to think that Nintendo's Customer Support Sucks?



## The Sign Painter (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, I wrote nintendo, and here is what I said:

Dear NoA:

I have been playing Animal Crossing: City Folk recently, andI have a question about DLC. I know that there are 256 DLC Slots, but I want to know if this is how it works:

Lets say that there are three items coming out, and there are three slots.

So I get item #1 and it takes up slot #1, but I do not have my internet on when they give out Item two, and so I only have one slot taken up, but then, item #3 comes out, which slot does it take up?
#2 or #3?

And so, here is what Nintendo wrote back:

Hello,

The downloadable items are only special when you haven't claimed them yet.  Once you have the downloaded item in your game, it becomes a normal object.  You can even order it from your catalog and send it to friends who missed the download window. 

If you have WiiConnect24 on, an item waits until you turn on your game, at which point it is delivered.  If you don't turn on your game before a new item appears, the old one is lost in place of the new item. 

Sincerely,

R.M. Ricketts
Nintendo of America Inc.
Nintendo's home page: http://www.nintendo.com/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 4, 2009)

Emails are filter fed through the system, sent to the AIs to pick out keywords so that it may pick the best prewritten letter that it thinks might match your question. 

Call next time.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Emails are filter fed through the system, sent to the AIs to pick out keywords so that it may pick the best prewritten letter that it thinks might match your question.
> 
> Call next time.


No wonder they always make no sense.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 6, 2009)

When I get an email back from Nintendo, it will say:

Hello Jason

(The solution here)

(Member of Staff name here)

Nintendo of Europe, they actually type to me.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw sense in the email. Its perfectly clear to me.. But hey, I guess were all different.  T_T


----------



## SamXX (Aug 6, 2009)

Good job NoE aren't like that :]


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 6, 2009)

Nope, NOE make sure they've solved the problem.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2009)

They answered your question.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, more or less straight away.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 9, 2009)

yea, call next time. and cuss alot, cause usually the system can track that and get you to an agent faster


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 9, 2009)

I usually get a rep, but they all say the same thing when I inquire about a future game. "You never know what the future holds!"


----------



## Away236 (Aug 9, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I usually get a rep, but they all say the same thing when I inquire about a future game. "You never know what the future holds!"


lol, you should ask insistently about the new legend of zelda


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 9, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I usually get a rep, but they all say the same thing when I inquire about a future game. "You never know what the future holds!"


Yeah, same happened to me.

"Dear NoA:

I was wondering if The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker was in your line up for the New Play Control! series. I never got to play the game because I never owned a GC, but I would love to play it on Wii.

-Peter"

"Hello,

We appreciate hearing about the types of products that you would like to see from us in the future. While there hasn't been an announcement concerning a game like that , *you never know what the future holds!* As the worldwide leader and innovator in the creation of interactive entertainment, and because of our history of pushing the limits of gameplay and design, you can always count on Nintendo offering the most imaginative products.

In the meantime, keep checking our website's "What


----------



## Pear (Aug 9, 2009)

It's not as bad as Microsoft's customer service. They make the best hardware on the planet IMO, but they have horrible customer service. You have to talk to a robot forever. here's how an average conversation goes:

Caller: Hi, I have a problem with my controller. It disconnects periodically for no reason.

Robot: I'm sorry, I didn't understand your message. Please speak slower. 

Caller: Hi, I-have-a-problem-with-my-controller. It-disconnects-periodically-for-no-reason.

Robot: I'm sorry, I didn't understand your message. Please speak slower. 

Caller: MY FREAKIN' CONTROLLER DOESN'T WORK FOR GOD SAKES! IS IT THAT HARD TO UNDERSTAND!

Robot: Gotcha'. I'll connect you through to the Microsoft employment opportunities office.


----------



## Kiley (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah,This one lady on the phone she kept on repeating her self :/ and i was doing what she was saying.....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 9, 2009)

Not as bad as dell...


----------



## Phoenix Days (Aug 9, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> It's not as bad as Microsoft's customer service. They make the best hardware on the planet IMO, but they have horrible customer service. You have to talk to a robot forever. here's how an average conversation goes:
> 
> Caller: Hi, I have a problem with my controller. It disconnects periodically for no reason.
> 
> ...


my sister spent two hours on the phone one time trying to fix our computer lag. 
it does really suck


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 9, 2009)

thegamerocker said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate talking to 'bots.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 9, 2009)

will they *nintendo* erase your data if you send your wii in for them to fix brawl?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 9, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> will they *nintendo* erase your data if you send your wii in for them to fix brawl?


Possibly.
I have had my Wii sent in and luckily, it was only a disc drive problem, not a memory problem.


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 9, 2009)

i like calling and trying to get the master code without parents permission... 

its fun as!


----------



## Nate (Aug 9, 2009)

yes.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 10, 2009)

master code?


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry but seriously, that couldn't have been any more simple.


----------



## Nic (Aug 11, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> When I get an email back from Nintendo, it will say:
> 
> Hello Jason
> 
> ...


They don't write you Jason. They have the best pre wrote letters and edit them a little bit and add extra words and put there name. Example, Jake Long


----------



## Nic (Aug 11, 2009)

That reminds me about my Uncle who I'm visiting. We had to contact COX for a new modem because our internet kept disconnecting and if we talk or make a whisper the robot would say please say it again or whatever it said. But he was sure mad about us talking.


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 11, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> That reminds me about my Uncle who I'm visiting. We had to contact *COX* for a new modem because our internet kept disconnecting and if we talk or make a whisper the robot would say please say it again or whatever it said. But he was sure mad about us talking.


Seriously? I mean, seriously. DUDE.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Aug 11, 2009)

NoA is very lazy and stupid.  Reggie hired a bunch of soccer moms to do the job that real gaming people are supposed to be doing.


----------

